# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Fireprawn] Co-responsable rubriques Web (xHtml/ CSS)

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour,

Je suis ravie de vous annoncer que Fireprawn est de retour dans l'quipe des resps comme* Co responsable rubriques dveloppement Web* ayant en charge plus particulirement les rubriques xHtml et CSS.

Merci de lui souhaiter la bienvenue.

----------


## zoom61

::ccool::  le retour

@+.

----------

